# اكواب كانون اكواب حافظة للحرارة ستانليس ستيل



## مسوقة26 (28 فبراير 2012)

عملائنا الكرام​​


عدنا لكم من جديد​​

بالجديد والمميز لعشاق كانون وعدستها​​

اكواب كانون اكواب حافظة للحرارة ستانليس ستيل 





​​









:
- إن كنت من محبين كاميرات كانون بإمكانك شراء كوب كانون الخاص على شكل عدسة 
24-105 mm و تتمتع بالتميز - ولو كان عندك أصدقاء من مهوسين و عشاق كانون و عالم الكاميرات فهذي فرصتك تقدم لهم هالكوب هدية 
للعيد / يوم ميلادهم / تخرجهم / و أي مناسبة ثانية ولا من غير مناسبة 
بتكون هدية قيمة كثيييييير و بيفرحون فيها​​


- خلوني أقولكم قصة هالأكواب " عشان إذا شريتوها و أحد سألكم تعرفون وش السالفة " -​​

في كندا كان فيه فاستيفال حضروه المصورين لتغطيته فقامت شركه كانون بتصنيع الاكواب
(إصدار خاص) لهالمناسبة و أعطت لكل مصور كوب هدية منها ..
جا واحد من هالمصورين و نزل هالخبر بالمدونة حقته و قال أن كانون وزعت عليهم هالأكواب
و صوره و عالم التصوير كلهم استلجوا يبون يحصلون على هالأكواب 
جت شركة كانون بعدد محدود من الأكواب و لمدة محدودة قدمت هالكوب هدية لأي شخص يشتري من موقعهم ب 400 دولار فما فوق .. 
و نيكون بعد سوت نفس هالحركة بموقعها فترة 
و بعدها أنقطع العرض .. و الكل صار يتمنى يحصل على هالكوب لندرته و أرتباطه بعشقه لكانون​​

أكواب كانون الي تم توزيعها نوعين :
24-105 mm 
و
70 - 200 mm​​


نوفر لكم هالأكواب للبيع الفـوري​​

النوع المتوفر الآن 24-105 mm مع غطاء خاص​​

- حجم الكوب نفس حجم العدسة و نفس التفاصيل بالكامل من الخارج
طوله تقريباً طول علبة البيبسي بدون غطاء و مع الغطاء يصير طول (علبة بيبسي و ربع ) لأن الغطاء كبير و يعطي حجم للكوب زي الغطاء لما تركبونه على العدسة​​


- مرفق معه الغطاء الكبير زي ما هو موجود بالصورة الي تحت​​







- تقدرون تستخدمونه للمشروبات الباردة و الحارة أو الآيس كريم 
و بالنسبة للحرارة يحفظها تقريبا مدة ساعة إلى ساعة ونص 
عاد بهالاجواء الباريسية الي عندنا يحفظ الحرارة سنة قدام​​



- الأنواع الي كانت تباع بدون أغطية هذا مع الغطاء صار سهل التنقل فيه و ينفع ترمس و كوب بنفس الوقت و ماخذ شكل العدسة بشكل .​​

الأسعار :​​

سعر الكوب الواحد​​

( 150 ) ريال سعودي كانون الاصلي اليابان

100 ريال تقليد هاي كواليتي الصين​​

تم بحمد الله​​



بالنسبة للتوصيل​​

يصلك في مدة من 3 ايااام الى اسبوع واحد فقط​​

في أي مكان بالمملكة أو الخليج​​

و في الطائف يد بيد ب20 ريال​​


او الاستلام من المحل​​

و لباقي التفاصيل ومشاهدة باقي معروضاتي​​

زيارة متجري الالكتروني​​


WWW.HC-SHOP.COM​​



ولرؤية منتجاتي عالطبيعه لبنات الطائف​​

_يشرفني زيارتكن محل ((هاي كلاس ))_ 
_بمجمع الملطاني مول السوق النسائي الدور الثاني_​​




_للنساء_
_0557267513_​​

_الرجال_
_0555707565_​​


----------

